# Shrimp nets and food from Germany



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received some amazing products for shrimp from the German company Dennerle.









They produce very functional and durable shrimp nets.

And a wide variety of food and snacks for shrimps:

Dennerle CrustaGran - 100 ml
Dennerle CurstaGen Baby - 100ml
Dennerle Crusta Hokkaido Stixx - 30 grams
Dennerle Crusta Spinat Stixx - 30 grams
Dennerle Crusta Brennessel Stixx - 30 grams
Dennerle Shrimp King Protein - 30 grams
Dennerle Shrimp King Mineral - 30 grams
Dennerle Shrimp King Complete - 30 grams


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

How did you manage to get a permit to import these foods from Dennerle? I've tried for a number of years but the applications to import their foods were always rejected by the CFIA because of ingredient ambiguities. The hoops to jump through to get aquarium foods into Canada from outside the US are huge.... I gave up. 

Is there an importer doing it legally?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We got it from a distributor in Alberta. I am not sure how he managed to get the CFIA approval.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Say no more. If it's who I think it is then they do stuff by the book


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jarmilca. Happy New Year! 

I would like to get a couple of the items from you for my shrimps.
Can I get them next week...I can come to Guelph to pick them up.
thanks


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> Hi Jarmilca. Happy New Year!
> 
> I would like to get a couple of the items from you for my shrimps.
> Can I get them next week...I can come to Guelph to pick them up.
> thanks


Hi Anna, 
Happy New Year to you too. 
Sure stop by next week. 
PM sent.


----------

